# It’s been a while



## Gila-Atraria (Nov 9, 2013)

I used to be on this forum as BrookTroutKid but it's been so long the email I made that account with was deleted . Anyway, I moved to Alaska about 5 years ago and I've had some decent success trying to figure out this vast state and its plethora of fish. 






































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like fun. 


If you want your old account back send a PM to one of the mods or the administrator and they should be able to help you.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Utah Chub. Fit name for an Esplin. You should keep it. ;-)

That picture of the pink looks like the beach at Valdez. That brings back good memories.


----------



## Gila-Atraria (Nov 9, 2013)

PBH said:


> Utah Chub. Fit name for an Esplin. You should keep it. ;-)
> 
> That picture of the pink looks like the beach at Valdez. That brings back good memories.


Allison point in Valdez is a riot, I started fishing with knee pads though especially if I'm running the net (I'm always running the net). Those rocks are slick as snot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Those are some beautiful fish, I'm thinking you're getting it figured out.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I was wondering what happened to you! What part of Alaska are you in? I relocated to Anchorage in 2016 and am always looking for more guys to go out fishing/hunting with.


----------



## Gila-Atraria (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm going to school in Fairbanks, but I'm sure you've already learned it's nothing to drive 5-6 hours for a quick fishing trip 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Gila-Atraria said:


> I'm going to school in Fairbanks, but I'm sure you've already learned it's nothing to drive 5-6 hours for a quick fishing trip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll do that each way, after work on a Tuesday if the reports are hot enough!

And hey, if you find yourself bored this fall/winter I've got a bison tag in Delta and am always happy for extra backs!


----------



## Gila-Atraria (Nov 9, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> I'll do that each way, after work on a Tuesday if the reports are hot enough!
> 
> And hey, if you find yourself bored this fall/winter I've got a bison tag in Delta and am always happy for extra backs!


Those suicide runs are brutal but if the fishing is hot enough.... 
We'll have to meet up sometime!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gila-Atraria (Nov 9, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> And hey, if you find yourself bored this fall/winter I've got a bison tag in Delta and am always happy for extra backs!


That's awesome you have that tag, I'd be happy to run out there if Ive got the time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I'll do that each way, after work on a Tuesday if the reports are hot enough!


lol

It's about a 9 hour drive from Valdez to Healy (pick your route: highway 4, 1, 8, it's all the same!). Nothing like being at work and planning with your buddy: "hey, we've got a few hours before our next shift. Let's run to Valdez and fish for a couple hours...".

My boss called me one day and said "hey, when you get off your shift jump in my truck and come pick me up in Valdez..."

that was a pretty awesome summer.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

PBH said:


> lol
> 
> It's about a 9 hour drive from Valdez to Healy (pick your route: highway 4, 1, 8, it's all the same!). Nothing like being at work and planning with your buddy: "hey, we've got a few hours before our next shift. Let's run to Valdez and fish for a couple hours...".
> 
> ...


The first summer after we moved up here I may have tossed my wife, 3yo daughter, and 1yo son in the car after work to drive 5 hours cast 5 times (while holding my 1yo son) and land a 15lbs king before turning around and heading home. Good stuff!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

And we in the lower 48 sometimes complain about driving 2-3 hors to go fish? And it's about catching fish that will fit in the mouth of your Alaska fish.:shock:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome back! Awesome!8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, BTK! Nice to see something from you again. That first fish looked great.

What species is the one with tiger-like vermiculation down the side?


----------



## Gila-Atraria (Nov 9, 2013)

LOAH said:


> Yeah, BTK! Nice to see something from you again. That first fish looked great.
> 
> What species is the one with tiger-like vermiculation down the side?


That's a pollock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Without thumb-fins, I can see why it takes so many of them to screw in a light bulb...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I'll do that each way, after work on a Tuesday if the reports are hot enough!
> 
> And hey, if you find yourself bored this fall/winter I've got a bison tag in Delta and am always happy for extra backs!


You...lucky...dog!!! I'm jealous. My son and I didn't draw squat this year. Good luck John.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

longbow said:


> You...lucky...dog!!! I'm jealous. My son and I didn't draw squat this year. Good luck John.


Yeah I am a lucky dog, I'll own that! But seriously, it's the third year now that I've been going, "ok, this is the fall I hop over to go play in longbow's neck of the woods" only to have a cool tag "screw" up those plans


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Yeah I am a lucky dog, I'll own that! But seriously, it's the third year now that I've been going, "ok, this is the fall I hop over to go play in longbow's neck of the woods" only to have a cool tag "screw" up those plans


Alaskans have plans get screwed up after drawing a bison or goat tag eh? What an unfortunate series of events. I can't imagine going through that! Don't you know that hanging with longbow is for us poor unfortunate stranded Utahns that's only hope of seeing the last frontier is to make cyber buddies with him?? I would certainly be looking over my shoulder for some jealous Utahn to hit me when I'm not looking every time I return to the beehive state if I was you buddy!

Hey longbow! I received a horse for free from a guy in wellsville once! What a great horse! Not surprising considering where he came from. There are some top shelf people that come from that town.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey "fisherman formerly known as BTK" I'm driving through Fairbanks on Saturday, wave if you see a black dodge flying through full of valley trash. 

Longbow, I'm not sure I believe you. I cyber stalked you and didn't see any applications. I told you to put in for sheep!


----------



## Gila-Atraria (Nov 9, 2013)

scott_rn said:


> Hey "fisherman formerly known as BTK" I'm driving through Fairbanks on Saturday, wave if you see a black dodge flying through full of valley trash.
> 
> Longbow, I'm not sure I believe you. I cyber stalked you and didn't see any applications. I told you to put in for sheep!


Good to hear from you Scott I was wondering if you still lived in AK!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

